# Hemianthus Micranthemoides turning transparent leaves



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

Im a newbie in plant deficiencies, My HM is turning transparent on the new leaves. Along with some of my HC. 

tank size

24x12x16inches
72watts of lighting
co2 30 to 35ppm
ferts magnesium calcium potassium twice a week
trace thrice a week. 

can you help me with deficiency?


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

What about nitrate and phosphate? You don't mention those and they are far more important than regular doses of magnesium and calcium. Look into dosing with nitrates and phosphates.


----------



## ap1492 (Nov 25, 2006)

Have you been using flourish excel in the tank at all? If you add a little too much it can cause the leaves of hm to turn transparent, I'm not sure about hc.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for the reply. Actually im using the EI for now. I dont use seachem stuff coz its not available here in the Phils.


----------

